# Best Looking Glass tool/script?



## Eased (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all,

I am looking for opinions on what Looking Glass script/tool people are using. If you have any suggestions and best practices please post them here. 

Thx!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jan 3, 2014)

Check this out:

https://github.com/telephone/LookingGlass


----------



## drmike (Jan 3, 2014)

matt_securedspeed said:


> Check this out:
> 
> https://github.com/telephone/LookingGlass


I take one issue with that very popular and well constructed script, someone call @telephone...

"dd if=/dev/zero of="../${i}.test" bs=1 count=0 seek=${i} >/dev/null 2>&1"

The generated files are zeros.  They compress.   Prone to abuses/errors/false speeds potentially (compression).  Plus I scrutinize them :0

These should be generated from /dev/urandom to prevent anything odd and be always valid file.


----------



## telephone (Jan 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> I take one issue with that very popular and well constructed script, someone call @telephone...
> 
> 
> "dd if=/dev/zero of="../${i}.test" bs=1 count=0 seek=${i} >/dev/null 2>&1"
> ...


I do too  . That's why I use:


shred --exact --iterations=1 --size=10MB - > files/10MB.test
Using '/dev/urandom' is perfectly fine, but it takes too long to generate the larger test files (1 GB).


----------



## drmike (Jan 3, 2014)

(as I go RTFM for shred).....


----------



## drmike (Jan 3, 2014)

_*"shred --exact --iterations=1 --size=10MB - > files/10MB.test"*_

---> Where is that used in current looking glass soft?   I looked in the code and didn't see shred in there. (Forgive me if I've somehow missed it).


----------



## telephone (Jan 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> _*"shred --exact --iterations=1 --size=10MB - > files/10MB.test"*_
> 
> ---> Where is that used in current looking glass soft?   I looked in the code and didn't see shred in there. (Forgive me if I've somehow missed it).


You're right. It was suppose to be in v2, but in May I had nerve damage in my dominant arm, so everything got put on halt... I just had surgery in December and am still in PT, but I'm getting use of my arm back which means I can finally code again!!!   

^ I'm looking to have LG v2 released within two weeks.


----------



## drmike (Jan 4, 2014)

telephone said:


> You're right. It was suppose to be in v2, but in May I had nerve damage in my dominant arm, so everything got put on halt... I just had surgery in December and am still in PT, but I'm getting use of my arm back which means I can finally code again!!!
> 
> ^ I'm looking to have LG v2 released within two weeks.



Ahh all good!   I've seen your looking glass for a while.  Quite popular in the VPS world.   Been a point of contention slightly with compress-able files.   So good to see the new "randomized" data files forthcoming so I can stop picking at flawed speed tests 

Sorry about your arm.  Some sort of injury unrelated to your computing time?   With the new year time to re-invigorate the ergonomics thread from last year.


----------



## telephone (Jan 4, 2014)

drmike said:


> Sorry about your arm.  Some sort of injury unrelated to your computing time?   With the new year time to re-invigorate the ergonomics thread from last year.


Yeah unrelated to the computer (overuse via sports & work). It was a ticking time bomb and only a matter of time before it happened. The surgeon was surprised it didn't happen 4-5 years ago.

I do agree though, ergonomics should be continually discussed! Desk height is finicky at best, a little too high/low can cause many problems (not just your back).



drmike said:


> Ahh all good!   I've seen your looking glass for a while.  Quite popular in the VPS world.   Been a point of contention slightly with compress-able files.   So good to see the new "randomized" data files forthcoming so I can stop picking at flawed speed tests


It all depends on their setup. If they use Gzip or SSL, then yes their speedtest is void.


----------

